# Aprils second challenge: Be A Fairy!



## Sanne (Apr 14, 2005)

Yess dear ladies and gentlemen, this new challenge is all about fairy's. So put your pointy ears on and enjoy!!!


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh... let me think about it.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 14, 2005)

I dig this challenge! I will work on it tonight!


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 14, 2005)

yes! now i can put those old navy fairy wings to use!


----------



## user2 (Apr 14, 2005)

OK I start! First, here's what I thought about!
Hmm....fairies..............sparkling.............  ...and.......pinkish.......light colors.....sparkling

And thats what I made! Sorry for my crappy skin (I need to do a Re-Finish today) and the bad quality, you know I'm saving for a new camera!:





And heres what I used:
Frost pigment on the brows and eyelashes as well as on my cheeks and eye area
Paradisco on the brow bone
Gleam below it
Pink Papllon on the lid
a tiny tiny bit of Blacktrack
and a tiny tiny bit of ProLash in Coal Black
on the waterline I used the Eye Pencil in Pinkie


----------



## Janice (Apr 14, 2005)

You know, that is really cute!! 

I love the frost in the eyebrows! nice touch.


----------



## Alexa (Apr 14, 2005)

omfg this is gonna be fun!!!!!!!! *runs off to work on it*


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 15, 2005)

Beautiful VuittonVictim! I will be working on mine Saturday,.. it is my first down time,.. thought from now till then I will probably be a bit more sparkly than usual!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 15, 2005)

fabuolous job on the makeup VuittonVictim.


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Apr 16, 2005)

ill do a new one soon, i didnt spen anough time. i was wearing a tinkerbell shirt but you cant tell :[


----------



## user2 (Apr 16, 2005)

looks great but the pictures are a little bit too high


----------



## Jessica (Apr 16, 2005)

ilovedisneyland
Great Look!!!!!  I always enjoy your posts, and I can't wait to see more.


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 16, 2005)

ilovedisneyland
your makeup is gorgeous.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 16, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_looks great but the pictures are a little bit too high_

 
 yeah, the pictures are really narrow


Either way it looks AMAZING!! You are gorgeous Ilovedisneyland.

VuitonVictim I love the frosted brows, too! Gorgeous


----------



## Sanne (Apr 16, 2005)

looks great Ilovedisneyland and Vuittonvictim!


----------



## tabgirl (Apr 16, 2005)

Oh I LOVE both...I want to try and do this one!


----------



## user2 (Apr 17, 2005)

thanks! I also had frosted lashes but you cant hardly see it on those pictures!
Thx to God I bought a new camera yesterday and its so good I can show you every pore!


----------



## Bubbles (Apr 17, 2005)

It was taken with my phone, in real life it was brighter and has more colors.


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 17, 2005)

Great work guys!! Cant wait to see more


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Apr 17, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_looks great but the pictures are a little bit too high_

 
haha yes, i was too lasy to photobucket them, and in pretty bad at doing the sizes myself.


----------



## Sanne (Apr 18, 2005)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=558
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=559

here's my try


----------



## user2 (Apr 18, 2005)

ui ui ui great i love the rhinstones.....


----------



## Sanne (Apr 18, 2005)

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




it isn't visable on the pics, but I put on my gothdress...


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 18, 2005)

everyone photos are so pretty. Thx


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 19, 2005)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=563

I am not very good at taking pics thats for sure,... I don't think you can tell how glittery I actually am,..


----------



## MACreation (Apr 19, 2005)

glittergoddess27 you look so magical right out of a fairy tale, the eye colors look soo pretty together, great job!!!


----------



## charms23 (Apr 19, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glittergoddess27* 
_http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=563

I am not very good at taking pics thats for sure,... I don't think you can tell how glittery I actually am,.._

 
oh that is just so beautiful! you really look like a fairy!


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 19, 2005)

Thanks ladies!!!!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 19, 2005)

hey glitergoddess27 
you defintely look like a fairy in that picture. You are gorgeous. Thx


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 19, 2005)

wow, Sanne, glittergoddess you guys did a FABULOUS JOB!!
You both remind me of Arwen & Galadriel (SP) from LOTR...Actually I guess they are elves, but also amazingly beautiful


----------



## melozburngr (Apr 19, 2005)

I was thinking (Sanne esp.) was looking very Lord of the Rings, too!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *groupie* 
_http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=558
http://www.specktra.net/forum/album_pic.php?pic_id=559

here's my try 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## joey_zane (Apr 20, 2005)

_groupie_ - what did you use on your eyes?  I love the look - it's really pretty


----------



## Sanne (Apr 20, 2005)

thanks ladies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I used kitschmass with violet in the crease, and the blue cream shadow from shiseido at the bottom..(sorry forgot the name 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

I am really proud of this look, I love it a lot myself


----------



## FacesbyNiki (Apr 20, 2005)

My Sanne.. I love it...


----------



## Tinker Bell (Apr 20, 2005)

Groupie, you look so beautiful!!! you look like a true fairy...


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 20, 2005)

How can I do a look that is fairy princess like. Thx


----------



## Wildcherry (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi I'm new to posting here but love faeries so had to join the fun. Everyones pics look great! My first one is a flower faery, second one is a faery queen.


----------



## glittergoddess27 (Apr 20, 2005)

Awesome look WildCherry! The top is my favorite!


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Apr 20, 2005)

wildcherry you remind me lots of Laura Prepon << love her.

Very pretty looks!


----------



## Juneplum (Apr 20, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wildcherry* 
_Hi I'm new to posting here but love faeries so had to join the fun. Everyones pics look great! My first one is a flower faery, second one is a faery queen.









_

 













































FABULOUS!!!


----------



## charms23 (Apr 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Wildcherry* 
_Hi I'm new to posting here but love faeries so had to join the fun. Everyones pics look great! My first one is a flower faery, second one is a faery queen.








_

 
You look great! Has anyone ever told you you look similar to Laura Prepon (from That 70s Show)?


----------



## msthrope (Apr 21, 2005)

juneplum, i adore your looks; so pretty!!!  would you mind posting what you used?

groupie, i don't think i've seen a post when you looked more sexy; that last pose is so sultry.


----------



## Wildcherry (Apr 21, 2005)

aww thanks everyone on here is so sweet! Yes I get Laura Prepon and Julianne Moore sometimes
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



There was actually alot more glitter on my face than what showed up in the pics for some reason. Maybe I need some pro pigments or something=/


----------



## Sanne (Apr 21, 2005)

ssoooo gorgeous, wildcherry!


----------



## user2 (Apr 21, 2005)

Gosh all of your MU looks so gorgeous! My MU looks horrible against yours....


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 21, 2005)

Gosh everyone looks so pretty as fairies.How can I do a look that is fairy princess like. Thx


----------



## PnkCosmo (Apr 21, 2005)

Lovely, Lovely, Lovely!!

Great work ladies!!!


----------



## Tinker Bell (Apr 21, 2005)

Wildcherry! your first look is fantastic!!! you're really beautiful!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 21, 2005)

Wildcherry, you are stunning!! Love the looks!! Keep up the great work!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 21, 2005)

wildcherry
your look is gorgeous. Keep up on the looks. Thx


----------



## singinmys0ng (Apr 21, 2005)

wildcherry..where in the world did u find that beaded hat? i have ALWAYS wanted one like that!!!


----------



## Wildcherry (Apr 22, 2005)

Hehe I got it about 5 years ago when I was New York at a costume/makeup shop. I've never really worn it though except for the pic I put up previously and an online costume character contest I entered last year. I guess I can post the pic because I was dressing up like a night elf in it which is kind of in the faery realm. Its very silly:


----------



## V2LUCKY (Apr 22, 2005)

Everybody did an amazing job! 
I wish I had a digi-cam so I could post, grrrrrrrrrrrrr, I've done a lot of fairy-like looks before on my nieces and myself that came out pretty good.


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 22, 2005)

sanne i love yours!


----------



## Sanne (Apr 22, 2005)

thank you chelsea


----------



## Shawna (Apr 22, 2005)

Wow, Groupie, you look fantastic.  Did you know that you look just like Cate Blanchette's (I think that's her name) character in Lord of the Rings........you know, the beautiful blonde elven princess that lives in the woods?  Excellent job.


----------



## Sanne (Apr 23, 2005)

thanks Shawna (I didn't see LOTR, but I'm pretty sure it's a compliment)


----------



## user2 (Apr 23, 2005)

YOU DIDNT SEE LOTR??? Its one of the best movies out there...and her characters name was Galadriel


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 23, 2005)

I love everyone's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am going to try and do mine tommorow!


----------



## PinkGlamR (Apr 26, 2005)

they're all gorgeous!...makes me wanna reach for my shimmer dust


----------



## Chelsea (Apr 27, 2005)

Finally got mine done..



















I decided to be a fire fairy. What I used:

Darkness Lashes
Rimmel Double Ended Liner (the black) all over lid and smudged and on inner rims
Milani Nights in Paradise shadow over the liner
Copper Sparkle Pigment wet on top of black shadow
Tony and Tina Cosmic Reality Shadow in brows and as flames
MAC Copper Sparkle, Bright Coral, and Yellow pigments as flames

MAC Variety Blush
MAC Honor Blush
MAC Red Note CCB

Rimmel black liner again as lipliner
MAC Ruby Darling Lipstick
LOLA Red Gloss
MAC Copper Sparkle Pigment


----------



## PrettyKitty (Apr 27, 2005)

Chelsea its amazing!


----------



## jamiemeng (Apr 27, 2005)

chelsea its beautiful n you.


----------



## supko (Apr 27, 2005)

Chelsea, that's gorgeous!  the lips alone = hotness! *fans self*


----------



## PnkCosmo (Apr 27, 2005)

OMFG....Chelsea!!!!

That is freakin' hotness!!!


----------



## mac_obsession (Apr 28, 2005)

HOLY CRAP Chelsea!!! Thats f*cking amazing!!!


----------



## amy (Apr 29, 2005)

All of the looks look FABULOUS.  I've been gone for a while and have missed all of you beauties!!


----------



## niecypiecy (Apr 29, 2005)

I love these looks!  Everyone looks awesome!


----------



## tabgirl (May 1, 2005)

I am in the OMFG group!!!! Chelsea this is breathtaking! WOW.


----------

